# Duda de microcontrolador en tarjeta de lavadora



## latino372000 (Nov 25, 2016)

Si esta consulta no va aqui pido disculpas. Que puede estar pasando cuando un microcontrolador esta siendo alimentado con sus 5 vdc y no suena el buzzer y no obedece ninguna orden. Solo enciende los leds. La pregunta la hago por que me dedico a reparar tarjetas electronicas de lavadoras y he tenido varios casos asi. Actualmente, tengo una en esas condiciones.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 25, 2016)

Pues a saber, será que está roto o será otra cosa.
Sin referencias ni esquemas, ni idea.

Ten en cuenta que muchas veces, sin nada los pines están a 1 y los leds se encienden, para que suene el zumbador, el pin debe de oscilar.

Puede que hayan perdido el programa o que estén muertos del todo.


----------



## AcoranTf (Nov 25, 2016)

Es cierto que con los pocos datos que das es dificil ayudarte, pero te recomiendo que compruebes el oscilador del reloj, o sea el cristal y tambien el pin de reset del micro.

Saludos.


----------



## latino372000 (Nov 26, 2016)

Gracias a ambos por comentar. Es cierto que no aporto muchos datos, pero asi trabajamos hoy dia muchos tecnicos, sin esquemas por que no los hay o porque no secpuede leer la id del micro. En fin, la idea en terminos generales las pruebas que yo hago son estas: compruebo que este presente el voltaje de alimentacion, que la patilla de vcc no este haciendo tierra, que los componentes a su alrededor esten en buenas condiciones, que haya una pequeña diferencia de voltaje entre las patillas del cristal oscilador.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 26, 2016)

Sin mas información poco mas puedes hacer.


----------



## Mauro Magnani (Dic 4, 2016)

Es cierto como dicen, sin siquiera saber que pic es el que usa es dificil saber como est{a conectado o funciona, lo mas probable es que sea uno convencional, que cantidad de pines tiene?


----------

